# Theme..unusual mailboxes..please add some



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I took a walk in the neighborhood today, after the monsoons stopped. I found a variety of mailboxes to shoot. Please look around and add one ( or more ) of your own..Rich


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Mailboxes*

Really a great idea! I will start looking.
SH


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree, great idea


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Found one!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Now that! is original Rich


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Ha!*



my3peas said:


> Found one!


You put the big parcels behind the grille!!!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

We've had some young guys who have set a trend for letter box junking (they drive past with hammers and smash the boxes). Most locals around here now have very plain ordinary letterboxes (especially if they're right by the roadside and unprotected).

Here's one family's answer:


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

...


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

That's quite a collection fishinfella. Very nice.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Fishnfella...very nice additions to the theme. Where has everyone else been??? Rich


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Here's one for ya'll!*

And were still fighting with the drunks ins.co.!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Koru said:


> We've had some young guys who have set a trend for letter box junking (they drive past with hammers and smash the boxes). Most locals around here now have very plain ordinary letterboxes (especially if they're right by the roadside and unprotected).
> 
> Here's one family's answer:


I had a similar problem - someone kept knocking my mailbox down so I took a piece of 5" heavy wall pipe, buried it 3' in the ground with a 3' bell bottom reinforced with rebar. Mailbox plate was 3/8" steel plate welded to the top. A few days later I heard a crash and went outside to find my across the street neighbor sitting in her Caddy with the entire trunk caved in. Seems she had been the culprit all along - just bad depth perception I guess but it sure improved after that.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*More*

..


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Ahhhh... I guess then, that you didn't really find all of these in your neighborhood??? Rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Gosh I hope not. If so, I'd be thinking about moving.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*A neighbor two blocks ober has a bass one. The shown ones are from a site.*


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

I went out last night especially to hunt down letterboxes - I know where they are! But... I got there, managed to take one photo and the batteries for my camera went dead. I put the recently charged ones in and they were dead too. grrr Gotta go back soon.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow. Y'all must really use big envelopes. Nicely done.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

somebody at the show today had a stall of carved punga items... here's a letterbox for the thread.


----------

